# New Kenmore Range 790.92604 wide fluctuation in oven temp



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You have to [especially with cookies and on that oven=hidden bake unit] pre-heat AT least 1/2 hr. then should cycle within very narrow band.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like you have a problem with either the sensor or ERC. Calls Sears now and see how much Sears Cares.
And no the top of the oven should not get that hot.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Top of oven limit-UL; glass/ceramic=203*. metal 183*.. pretty hot! by the by for the other poster;this is a Frigid' product [790].


----------



## tkolarik (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, the technician just left here. First the range was operating at about 45-degrees above the set temperature. He adjusted the unit down to the units max of 35 degrees but it was still 10 degrees over. So he swapped out the temperature sensor. Now the temperature is as it should be even though it is still set at 35 degrees below factory setting!

Also, the top that encloses the glass top got very hot when he tested it and continued to be extremely hot even though the temp sensor was replace and the temperature was adjusted down 35 degrees. He checked the top and there was insulation there. So no one knows why its like that, but it is going back as soon as we choose a different model. 

Every time I buy crap like this I feel like someone has personally robbed me! I know I shouldn't but I do. I am fixing to subscribe to Consumer Reports to choose my next model.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

CR may recommend that one. you never know..next time-to accurately check that temp-it has to pre heat at least 30min and with a -good-temp tester read the swing differential for a couple of cycles. on electronic controls it's very narrow. the sensor is easily checked with an ohmmeter-he replaced it to make you happy. or try to. i think this unit is working how they designed it-he didn't check it correctly. no tech would turn down a warranty control to max setting[assuming that corrected problem] and say it's fixed, which he was hoping for. ..if you can get them to take it back-don't get another Fridg' or one with a hidden bake unit.


----------

